# <<<Friday Pictures>>>



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Let's get it started!!! I'll have some pic's in a little while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pics*

Brought the girls fishing last weekend. This was their first time catching redfish on their own.
1-4. Fishing with the girls
5. Photobomb
6. New shotgun-Beretta A300 Outlander


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Fall color has started in northern Minnesota. So far, just the Maples are turning. Most of the Birch, Oak, Aspen (Popple), Iron Wood, etc., are still mostly green as you can see in the background. The peak color will be in about one week. Right now, we are having beautiful weather. This tree is in our back yard. In the 1st picture, that is the lake, not sky, that you are seeing through the leaves.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

How about a few rainy day photos my wife took at the NOLA zoo a while back! Baker


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

One big Jack! New Sho on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Puppies lookin for 2cooler homes.*

They are so cute and full of devilment!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

My wife feeding grass to a dragonfly.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Last line.

You think that reminder is necessary?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Finished up an outdoor buffet table for the wife.
Frame is pecan from a local tree that was cut down.
Panels are reclaimed cedar from a antique cedar robe.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One of my favorite cars that ran the Salt Flats. He had 30 runs over 400 MPH in it when it came loose on the last up shift at 370 MPH. It was a remarkable piece of engineering and the driver was unhurt. Someone is going to get 500 out there one of these days. Piston engine, wheel driven.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Unfortunate boat in the Intercoastal above West Bay in Galveston last weekend, and a picture of the surf near Jamaica Beach.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A few random..
1. Emma painting herself instead of the paper.
2. My friend is going to school for cosmetology and wanted to curl my hair.
3. My 7 year old Paige practicing pulling her bow back!
4. My wittle baby Avery getting big! 
5. A few of my lady friends and me at Emma's 2nd birthday party
6. A sign that I made last weekend!


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

JuiceGoose said:


> Finished up an outdoor buffet table for the wife.
> Frame is pecan from a local tree that was cut down.
> Panels are reclaimed cedar from a antique cedar robe.
> View attachment 1705370
> ...


Table looks awesome bro! :cheers:


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Sunday evening guiding....








Seatrout we just finished for 2cooler dstocker!!!









Color close up--









Great redfish variation for aggie182!!









A beautiful bull red for Txslapntickle!!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Last couple of days in Rocky Mountain National Park,CO


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

More from Colorado


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

JuiceGoose said:


> Finished up an outdoor buffet table for the wife.
> Frame is pecan from a local tree that was cut down.
> Panels are reclaimed cedar from a antique cedar robe.
> View attachment 1705370
> ...


Awesome job.

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

And a couple from Estes Park



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Lone Star LeMans at COTA last Saturday...

1. Start of the race
2. What $20 gets you for lunch at the track
3. What race? At the end of the race, we found a great bar in the Crown Royal Tent.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. The 4 week old kitten we rescued off the highway a month ago is now healthy, happy, and very much a kitten. Going to her new home on sunday a friend of ours. Broken pelvis healing nicely

2 and 3. My daughter and a friend having a fun sleep over. Grooming calypso the next morning. Will eventually be my daughters horse if she sticks with riding


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Boom!


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

C for Cool...2 Cool...be safe have a wonderful weekend everyone!:bluefish:


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Staying at the Hotel Del Coronado this week for work...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

We have some old photos from my wife's side of the family. They lived in and around Aransas Pass. Anyway, there are some pictures that I would say are from the 50's of them in peddle boats on a river that I can't place. Do ya'll think that is the Comal near Landa Park or is that some of the early stages of the Riverwalk in San Antonio? I can remember going to the Riverwalk in the early 70's and they had peddleboat rentals but it was more developed then with businesses around. 

Where do ya'll think that was?


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Coyotes
Sun rise


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

looks like brackenridge park


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Texans better win Sunday!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

carryyourbooks said:


> Texans better win Sunday!


No carry, the Cowboys better win on Sunday!

Covered the barcode this time...lol


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Jeff SATX said:


> looks like brackenridge park


Thanks


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Future San Antonio Champion*

Another one of my planned parenthood babies


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Image 1: My oldest (8Yr old) getting some trigger time in before deer season. 
Image 2: Middle boy (3 Yr old) at blastball practice. 
Image 3: Youngest boy (8 Months) feeding the dog I guess. Or checking his teeth.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Newest addition to the family and our first little boy. Now I got 2 little hunting and fishing buddies!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

First one out the door. Two more waiting for a rebuild. 
10,000 HP E-148 Hot Gas Expander.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Corky said:


> Staying at the Hotel Del Coronado this week for work...


Cool, I was there last week.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Lone Star LeMans at COTA last Saturday...
> 
> 1. Start of the race
> 2. What $20 gets you for lunch at the track
> 3. What race? At the end of the race, we found a great bar in the Crown Royal Tent.


There is some elevation change. Is that T1?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Friday Eats.. Grab a Knapkin #2*

Fresh Blue Corn Meal Speckled Trout bedded on some SW Succotash topped with a LimeBeurre Blanc Sauce.

** Healthy Version **

Fresh Blue Corn Meal Speckled Trout bedded on some SW Succotash topped with a LimeBeurre Blanc Sauce.

** NON Healthy Version **

Steak Au Poivre Sunday sided with Creole Fries topped with a Sweet Paprika Parm topping

Another $4.99 meal Total price with 2 - 3 servings. Stewed Cheeken with a Brown Red wine Gravy - Its like a gumbo w/o the broth

Chefs Salad.... I made up this platter and a oil less Avocado Dressing. She likes Avocados

Blackened Trout n Shrimp Calabrese

Black Bean Cake Patty Bedded on some Polish Guacamole topped with a Chipotle Pico De Gallo

Fresh Coho Sake Sushi with a Eggdrop Wasabi soy sauce topping :slimer:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Loaded up for Friday night legal street racing at Royal Purple. I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> There is some elevation change. Is that T1?


Yes. Excellent place to watch the start.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

got new stand in woods


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Built this for deer camp lodge.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Petty never disappoints


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Love me some Petty. "I was born a rebel!"


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

*pics*

son on the forklift
new BBQ pit trailer im building
cool rusted flounder
new crab in my tank
rainbow from friendswood last Saturday
doves from Saturday
boys photo bombing girls on the boat


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Wut boys???


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

The Stanley Steemer! Built by Freelan Oscar Stanley Also founder of the Stanley Hotel (where Stephen King came up with and wrote the Shining).


----------



## gbollom15 (Oct 25, 2013)

Pic from last weekend at the deer lease near Barksdale


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

A co-worker rolled up in this today


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Just a few a Rare find, 28 Guage 27" vent Rib Skeet Bored and Remington 1100, Nov. 1989 unfired
27.75" Red 10# 6oz. What a day that was over 30 Reds in a hurry some Bigs were present!


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

My Granddaughter driving my boat for the first time.
A 1940's Oliver 60 on the deer lease.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

rlw said:


> Wut boys???


:brew::brew:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

MarshJr. said:


> son on the forklift
> new BBQ pit trailer im building
> cool rusted flounder
> new crab in my tank
> ...


them boyz don't know how good they got it....lol.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> Newest addition to the family and our first little boy. Now I got 2 little hunting and fishing buddies!
> View attachment 1706602


That's my grand babies!! Very proud grandfather!!!


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

*Juice it!*

That sure looks like a piece we need to have running before deer season!!



9121SS said:


> First one out the door. Two more waiting for a rebuild.
> 10,000 HP E-148 Hot Gas Expander.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

BIGSTICK said:


> That sure looks like a piece we need to have running before deer season!!


I wondered if that was ours!!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

BIGSTICK said:


> That sure looks like a piece we need to have running before deer season!!


It's all on our field services and Shell now. I did my part!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

from the past


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Got the tree down & stump removal with one match.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

sum more


----------

